# Emirates Employees



## Irishmark (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All
Thinking of making the jump over to Dubia for a bit of Sun and a change of life. 
It would be really helpful to talk to anyone working for Emirates to get a feel for things as I think it'll be my next port of call.....


Thanks
Irishmark.........


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Emirates, Hmm, yes I know a number of people there, drop me a private message with your e-mail address on....


----------



## Irishmark (Oct 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Emirates, Hmm, yes I know a number of people there, drop me a private message with your e-mail address on....


Would do Andy but can't access private message at the moment....
Don't know whats up?


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Irishmark said:


> Would do Andy but can't access private message at the moment....
> Don't know whats up?



You need a minimum number of posts before you have access to PM. I think it is 4 or 5.


----------



## Mark40 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Mark
How are you getting on with your search as i am in a similar postion as yourself.
Good Luck.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I'm not an emirates employee myself but I am very close friends with a group of them.

In my opinion, Emirates flight staff have the best lifestyle out here. They get everything paid for including meals and top class accomodation when they fly and they get to visit some amazing places. The accomodation of the girls I know is the best I have seen in Dubai but I think they do have some of the better ones. They also get plenty time off which is what I am mostly jealous of and the free/cheap flights they can get for holidays!!!

Also, my friends out here are some of the most attractive girls I have ever met!!! always a bonus!!

On the money side of things they do ok, maybe don't get silly money like a lot of people do out here but they definately don't struggle. I believe that the ground staff do not get paid as much as the girls because they get more money, the more they fly.

The downside they have is that they can often go for weeks at a time where they do not see each other because their flight patterns clash, for instance; my closest friend has not seen anyone for the last 10 days. The key is to have friends outside of Emirates aswell. The other thing they complain about is that they think people over here look down on them because they work for Emirates which I haven't seen myself and can't understand but there are many stuck up people out here, so it doesn't surprise me!! 

I'm afraid none of the girls go on this forum but I could probably answer most questions about their lifestyle for you.

Good luck and I would recommend it!


----------

